

Why Every Enterprise Startup Needs a 'Wolf' - ganeshtoday
http://ganeshtoday.com/2013/04/why-every-enterprise-startup-needs-a-wolf/

======
incision
>That’s a relatively new concept in the enterprise world, where traditionally
software had been built for the buyers, most often IT. That has resulted in
years of overly-complex software built with many widgets and checkboxes that
IT admins love but that leave regular users scratching their heads.

There's more to this, but I generally agree.

I've worked in "the enterprise" or something akin to it for my entire career.
During this time I've fought an endless battle against IT departments who fail
to understand or outright reject their role as providing a service to the rest
of organization.

Simply put, the role is not about _us_ , making our jobs easier or enabling us
to implement to most interesting and advanced systems.

It's about enabling the rest of the organization to work more efficiently.
Ideally, we're all but invisible.

I believe that failing to understand and embrace this is the root of much
internal strife, siloing between and within departments, failed undertakings
and all around waste in many organizations.

